

Watches - guardian5x
http://xkcd.com/1420/

======
dllthomas
We were never watch-free, we were _wrist_ watch free. By the same token, we've
had smart watches for a long time; smart _pocket_ watches that we for some
reason call "smart phones".

~~~
jimktrains2
You mean those computers that happen to be able to make phone calls?

~~~
dllthomas
Those are the ones, yeah. It lives in my pocket and it tells me the time -
that's a pocket watch, in my book. It just became an electronic computer
instead of a mechanical computer, and progressed like the rest of computing...

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Are there any example articles of people criticising the use of watches as
mentioned in the alt text.

~~~
dalke
Here's a couple that I found with a Google Books search:

"The Stress factor: thriving emotionally and spiritually in the turbulent 90s"
(1992) - "Type A people easily become slaves to the clock. They are constantly
looking at their watches, checking calendars, reviewing their daily diaries
and lists of things to do, crossing off this and adding that, and endeavoring
in every way to cram ..."

"Man and the Stars" (1978) - "It was only recently, while my wrist-watch was
being repaired, that I came to realize how widely it is assumed that the good
citizen knows the time, at least to the nearest five minutes. The law, for
example, takes it for granted that somehow or other, the law-abiding motorist
knows the time. ... If, for a moment, we could turn the clock back to the what
our history books call the Middle Ages ... They were not, like us, slaves to
the clock."

and a close match, with "Jay Walking: the ultimate fitness journey" (1998) -
"So how come we become so stressed about time? It seems as though we wear time
around our ankles, like a ball and chain, becoming slaves to the clock."

